# Could not make an HTTP connection. (12031)



## dexw (Aug 15, 2009)

Trying to launch internet explorer and get error "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage". When I diagnose the problem it says windows cannot connect to the internet using HTTP, HTTPS, or FTP. When I look at the diagnostic error log, it says "Error, could not make an HTTP connection". I do have a valid connection. I have turned off my fire wall and still have problem. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## dexw (Aug 15, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> *Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
> (For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)
> 
> Type the following command:
> ...


Terry, here is the information you asked for. I hope it helps. Thanks for any help.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : YOUR-2438974142
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-58-17-D1-BD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 17, 2009 12:15:59 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 18, 2009 12:15:59 PM


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, you seem to have a good ethernet connection to a router. Open a Command Prompt and try these pings. You can display the results as above.

*ping 10.0.0.2* (or whatever the current IP address is)

*ping 10.0.0.1

ping 209.131.36.159

ping yahoo.com*


----------



## dexw (Aug 15, 2009)

Terry, I have pinged these before and they seem to be ok. Also I just found out that I am able to get on the internet using AOL's browser. My problem seems to be related to internet explorer version 8. Do you think I should uninstall version 8. I think it returns to version 7 when you uninstall version 8. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Could be a non-Windows firewall blocking or an IE8 problem. Uninstalling IE8 shouldn't hurt; you can always install it again later. Or you could first try Reset Internet Explorer 8 settings.


----------



## dexw (Aug 15, 2009)

Terry, I am unable to uninstall internet explorer 8. In the Add/Remove programs window when I click on it, it does not give me the option to uninstall. I tried downloading it again from microsoft and it goes into an infinite loop while trying to pull the files down from microsoft. I am not sure what to do. The symptoms are also different from my original problem. When I try to bring up a web page it just gives me a blank screen with no error message. I also ran the "Rest Internet Explorer 8 settings" and it did not help. Do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks for any help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Do you have any other suggestions?


Use a decent browser, such as http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/upgrade.html. 

While another browser may or may not work, I have no idea what all is going on with your IE8. I just checked my Add/Remove Programs and I *do *have the option to Remove IE8.

Try ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## dexw (Aug 15, 2009)

Terry, here is the latest. The reason I was unable to remove internet explorer 8 was because I loaded 8 before I installed service pack 3. Once I uninstalled service pack 3 for XP I was able to uninstall internet explorer 8. It defaulted back to internet explorer 6. This still did not fix the problem but I at least learned something. I installed the web browser you suggested but it still has the same problem as Internet explorer. It cannot load any web pages. The AOL web browser is the only one that seems to work at all. I tried to reinstall service pack 3 XP from microsoft but it is giving me problems. This is crazy. There is a product called regcure that cleans up your registry that I am hearing alot about on the WEB. It cost 39 bucks. They say it will fix my problem but I don't want to buy it and then find out it doesn't fix my problem.
Oh well thanks for all the help you gave me. If you can think of anything let me know. Also pass on the knowledge about trying to uninstall internet explorer 8 when you cannot. tell them to uninstall service pack 3.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Regcure and other "registry cleaners" sometimes do no harm, but I would not pay anything for one, nor use one unless I was just going to try it before installing Windows.

You haven't responded to "Could be a non-Windows firewall blocking."


----------

